# Plow motor whining



## Truzz36 (Jan 30, 2016)

OK here's what I got..I have a 2002 ford f250 with a 8 foot western pro plow..on the last storm we had everything short out in the truck, everything came back on except the remote but I was able to find a blown out fuse and replaced it which powered the controller again..so here's the main issue ..ever since that problem when I try to activate snow plow all it does is whine as if it's out of fluid..(did a full service on plow , cleaned filters,changed fluid and check all connections plus I have another truck and hooked it up to the plow and it works great)..Now I went to the truck and checked all grounds,replaced battery connections and even did a new solenoid and it's still not moving the plow...it's a 3 plug system on the plow and all wires look intact..I'm looking for any suggestions or maybe someone's had this issue ..thanks


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

So the motor is turning on and spinning. You have to check for power at the valves.


----------



## Truzz36 (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes everything on the plow is fully functional I have another 2008 f250 that I hooked up to the plow and it works great so I'm assuming the issue is with the 2002 f250 .


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Then. When connected to the defective truck. Get a test light, start checking where you are loosing your control circuts. The controller lights up? The motor runs?


----------



## Truzz36 (Jan 30, 2016)

Actually just bought a new test light tonight but what exactly am I testing ? When all hooked 
The controller lights up and if I press left,right,up,or down the motor just whines on the plow..
I'm assuming a bad ground but everything i checked is clean and intact.. gonna give it another 
Shot tomorrow and update.. please send any other suggestions I really appreciate it 
Thanks for your input Randall Ave


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Pull the wiring diagram up in the western web site for your plow. The magnets for the valves need current and common (ground). When you state, everything on the truck shorted out, explain this. In detail.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Now I went to the truck and checked all grounds,replaced battery connections and even did a new solenoid and it's still not moving the plow...

Ok, what battery connections?
And as ran asked, what do you mean shorted out the truck?


----------



## Truzz36 (Jan 30, 2016)

Sorry just got out of work.. as far as what shorted out : when I was operating the plow during the storm everything went out on the truck ,radio,lights ,dash etc..everything came back on right away except for plow controller that's when I discovered the blown fuse under the hood of the truck (fuse was located off one of the plow wire harnesses ).. I replaced fuse which brought power back to controller but when I went to operate it again it blew the fuse ...
I also replaced negative connection going to battery bc it had some rust and minor corrosion


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

did you swap out the motors yet?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

OK back home from work. This is my best guess, and I have seen this before. You had a bad ground connection at your battery. The ground from the pump had to go somewhere. It used the small ground wire in the multi pin harness and has melted some wires together. Do you have, and no how to use an OHM meter? And can you look at and decipher the wiring diagram for your plow? As we call it, you need to pin out the harness and find the short.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Randall Ave;2107823 said:


> OK back home from work. This is my best guess, and I have seen this before. You had a bad ground connection at your battery. The ground from the pump had to go somewhere. It used the small ground wire in the multi pin harness and has melted some wires together. Do you have, and no how to use an OHM meter? And can you look at and decipher the wiring diagram for your plow? As we call it, you need to pin out the harness and find the short.


----------



## Truzz36 (Jan 30, 2016)

OK so I have some good news..I pulled all the covering off the wire harness that has the ground in it and found the ground wire pinched so i spliced it and reconnected it and the plow now operates !!!! Lights and radio are going dim when I operate the plow but Im assuming that will be better with a new wire harness... thanks again for all the input i appreciate it ..


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I was not trying to be a wise a$$ asking the question. But a lot of people do not seem to have the basic knowledge of how vehicle electrical systems work. An OHM meter can be your friend if ya no how to use it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

With the year of your truck. Run some new grounds, do not have to be big battery cable, but decent size wire. Engine to frame frame to body, body to battery. With age sometimes the small ground straps rot off.


----------



## Truzz36 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the input Randall Ave, yes Ive had this truck for awhile it's time for some basic maintenance


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Truzz36;2107853 said:


> Thanks for the input Randall Ave, yes Ive had this truck for awhile it's time for some basic maintenance


See Randall....

Someone here ACTUALLY LISTENED to you after all 

Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What ground wire?

What you can also try is run jumper cables from the negative truck battery straight to the plow negative post to see if that helps at all.

As to your truck losing power. Drivers side inner fender is a small junction box, that's the supply power to the interior of the truck. Look into that


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss;2107875 said:


> What ground wire?
> 
> What you can also try is run jumper cables from the negative truck battery straight to the plow negative post to see if that helps at all.
> 
> As to your truck losing power. Drivers side inner fender is a small junction box, that's the supply power to the interior of the truck. Look into that


I was gonna mention that but the wife was yelling dinner on the table! :waving:


----------

